# Advice...



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Hi everyone,

Just after a bit of advice really....Ive got my eye on one of the Poljot Aviator manual wind chronos on Roys website and would like your opinions about quality etc. Are the bracelets ok? do they rattle about or are they well made? How about reliability? are the movements robust? Im just getting into this 'proper watch' arena so your comments would be gratfully read...









Thank you...

JasonM


----------



## JayGee (Feb 26, 2003)

Can't comment on bracelets as mine has a (very nice) leather strap. No rattles and seems extremely well made and (on the outside at least - movements tend towards the functional as you can see from pictures of display back examples) very nicely finished.

18 months or so isn't really long enough to form an opinion on reliability but it has been dropped a couple of times with no ill effect so it's certainly robust, and it keeps time well enough that I generally get bored (I think the longest I've run it continuously is about a week) and strap something else on before feeling the need to adjust it.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

thanks...decisions desisions decisions.......

Jason


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Jason, you will not find a new mechanical chronograph any where near the price of a Poljot.

The value and build quality is superb. They are reliable and very robust.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Can do nothing but agree with Roy. You'll not get anything better at the price.

Russian watches are cheap AT THE MOMENT because labour is cheap and the Russian economy needs the foreign exchange.

I've only had trouble with one new Poljot I've bought and that was exchanged.

There are many Poljots From the 1960's still giving good service so if they are looked after they last a long time ( even if they're abused a bit they carry on ).

Can't comment on bracelets because I don't like'em.


----------



## JayGee (Feb 26, 2003)

raketakat said:


> Russian watches are cheap AT THE MOMENT because labour is cheap and the Russian economy needs the foreign exchange.


I have to say that the thread elsewhere in this forum about Poljot possibly being bough up and the end of the brand has got me wondering about making a few speculative purchases....

Can't lose really, if Poljot are taken over and the current range disappears I think they're a strong bet for a rise in value as cult collectors items. If they aren't (or they don't) then I've just got a bunch of nice watches that won't have cost me very much money!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Thanks for your comments guys, I had said to myself this was the way to go, Ive earmarked a couple of 000 quid for myself in the new year and had decided on the 'Aviator' and the Broadarrow G10, I then talked myself out of that and decided on a Zeno but I guess first desisions are usually correct so its the Poljot for me in January..!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

> I guess first desisions are usually correct so its the Poljot for me in January..!


Wise choice.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Hi Jason and welcome,

Poljots are the dogs danglers for the price. I've had a few and never had a problem. There are many reports of the 3133 movement running for decades without a service or problem - can't go wrong mate........


----------



## gregor (Nov 5, 2003)

Hi Jason,

I have a shturmanskie 2001 b.,

At first I had a steel bracelet on it, but alltough it was good quality,

just for the looks I decided to change it for a leather strap,

it looks good,

and I think the watch is superb!

you will really love the sound of this 3133

movement!

The Aviator chronograph that Roy has, is worth all the money!

so,

good choice!

regards,

Gregor


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Thank you guys, I am looking forward to buying it even more now..

Jason


----------



## pmsbony (Oct 22, 2003)

I am new to all this mechanical gubbins and recently obtained a poljot from this ere site for myself. The watch is fantastic, works like a charm even after being stolen by my son when I took it off to do the washing up, after a few seconds of me chasing him he dropped it onto a hardwood floor. Still working.

have been promised a bonus in the new year at work which will be going towards another item from here.

I would guess as an introduction into the world of mechanicals without inevesting stupendous amounts of cash this brand is ideal. It was for me.

as an aside my watch gains around 7-9 seconds a day, would this be considered about normal for this movement?

Pete


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Hi jasonm,

Poljot seem to be very good for the price. There can be sample variation with Russian watches as the quality control seems well below Swiss or Japanese standards.

The movements are tried and tested and will be more accurate than many will credit them with. But it will be down to quality control how well assembled they are. Iâ€™ve seen cases that have blemishes in them that have been plated over and crystals that are badly moulded.

Iâ€™m not sure that Poljot are worth the extra cost over Vostok. I have serveral Vostoks and a Poljot and the finish is better on the Vostoks. I won't spend the extra on a Poljot again.

Good value, yes. But not outstanding. IMVHO.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Tend to agree with that Stan, based on my own experience. Seiko seem to have far superior quality control, with the real Japanese ones setting a very high standard. Also feel greatly more confident chrono wise with a 7750.

Just my own personal view, but Garry and others have more experience on the Russian watches than me.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Hi Griff and Stan,

Yes, I found these comments strange because I've never had a problem with a Poljot and have owned a few. The build and finish has always been superb. I've always had problems with Vostok, so complete opposite - very strange eh..??


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Hi Garry,

Sorry old mate.









I'm not impressed with mine, poor quality control I think. Quality control cost money and I guess cash is a little short in Russia. I was looking forward to singing the praises of Poljot but not on the strength of this sample.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Stan,

Sorry to here about your Poljot (given the trouble you had with your good lady with it!!) I have two and can't fault them apart from a small speck of lume missing on the 12 o'clock triangle on the Aviator alarm which you would hardley notice. May be you were just unlucky, trouble with flaws like this, you know they are there and if you are like me, they will annoy you espeicialy on a new watch.

all the best

MIKE..


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Hi Mike.















Yes the wife.









Yes, maybe I'm unlucky seeing as so many people have been pleased with them.









It is irritating when something new looks second hand out of the box.







I think a nice Seiko will be a safer bet next time.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Stan,

Yours is only a plated case and they are not as good as the steels ones. I do not usually stock the plated cases as for about Â£90 you cannot expect too much from a new mechanical chronograph at this price.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Roy,

I'm sorry to have expected too much.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Don't be sorry, I'm sorry that you are dissapointed with it.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Are Poljot and Poljot International the same company? if so what is the difference?

Roger


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

> Poljot International is a German watch brand that was formed to export high quality watches with Swiss and Russian movements. This brand differs from the regular Poljot brand in that the watches are assembled, tested and rated in Germany. Most of the watches contain Swiss components and modified in-house movements.
> 
> Poljot International uses components from Germany, Switzerland and Russia, with cases made in steel and rose gold. Many of the Poljot International watches are limited editions, including the most popular in the series, the hand engraved rose gold "Nicolai II" chronograph.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Roy,

What kind do you sell? I asume they are Russian.

MIKE..


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes mine are Russian,


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Quality control has improved in Russia and the former Soviet Union; though it still isn't up to western standards yet. You will always get a higher proportion of bad ones getting through the net. The only thing that are consitently well put together in Russia are the women!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I donâ€™t think Russian watches are too bad. Iâ€™ve had three Vostoks and no bother with any. One kept time to +8 seconds a day, thatâ€™s not bad by most standards.

Iâ€™m a little disappointed with my Poljot but I have a good dealer who is going to sort it out. Any company can allow a bad one to slip through, not just a Russian company.

This one wonâ€™t put me off buying another Poljot, no fear of that. Too many of my mates have been happy with Pojot (you know who you are) and thatâ€™s a good recommendation for anyone.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Stan,

Your right not to be put off, I have been wareing the one I got off Roy for a few days whilst off work and it's is a lovely watch (can watches be lovely?) can't fault it, after close examination in light of your post. Out of 20 watches it's got to be my favourite. I'm sure your next one will be fine.

MIKE..


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Hi Mike,

The good thing about being a member of this forum is the wisdom of my fellow members. When I posted my disappointment with my sample of the Poljot I was met with sympathy and not criticism.

I was sensible enough to realise that considering the number of positive comments about Poljot, I must simply have a less than perfect sample. That can happen with any make, even the most expensive.

Iâ€™m certainly not put off Poljot, my good friendâ€™s on the forum have made sure of that.

Thanks.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Good on yer Stanley.........


----------



## Gordon (Aug 8, 2003)

I've got a Poljot black PVD aviator from Roy and a PRS-5 from Eddie. I was unlucky to have a problem with both watches (bought at the same time), but their quick after sales service and subsquent repairs made it a trouble free experience and a joy to receive my watches back after their repair.

The Poljot for its price is excellent value and stands up to abuse really well.

Having a good product is great but having good service with that product is even better!

Happy New Year All!


----------

